# Americal Idol Final



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:shocked: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so? I dont watch it -- who won?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he he, Kris won. 

I guess I wanted Adam to win, but I wasn't really into it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: :dance: :clap: OH EXCITING!!! I knew people who wanted him to win. :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Kris won. 

I feel cheated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

because invariably it seems like every season you end up with two people in the final, one of which is the person you think is a clear winner, the other person is an underdog, and it is the underdog that always wins, and you gotta think maybe it was because of the story behind the person, and the fact that they were the underdog, that got the votes. I feel like I'm going round in circles here lol

The first 3 seasons of Australian Idol were like that. I havent seen any of the others. This is the first time I've followed a season of American Idol all the way through. Its a fun ride while it lasts but I always end up disappointed. I do think Adam was the clear choice to win this season, and I think the final two really should have been Danny and Adam.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the final 12 always get record lables and sometimes the runner up actualyl does better if they arent the winner - they are not tied down to Idol and their contract.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, lot of the times the runner up ends up more successful, and the winner fades into obscurity ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man in our time ....the show is on in 5 minutes.....and now the secret is revealed before the show.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it was played live? So everyone would watch it live :?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh crap. I'm sorry Pam. That was why I didnt write anything revealing in my first post. I'm surprised though that you didnt get it live. I got it live and I'm in Australia!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> oh crap. I'm sorry Pam. That was why I didnt write anything revealing in my first post. I'm surprised though that you didnt get it live. I got it live and I'm in Australia!


 Oh well NP ...but yea ....that is weird ...that it isn't live here......maybe ....I better move to Australia..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I watched it live. :scratch: I was really hoping Adam would win.  Oh well, maybe he will do better because he's not the American Idol. My mom says he didn't win because of some pictures of him in a Play. People.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt watch it and it didnt matter to me who won but I bet they both end up doing very well in their careers as singers. I wish them both luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I thought it was played live? So everyone would watch it live :?





> oh crap. I'm sorry Pam. That was why I didnt write anything revealing in my first post. I'm surprised though that you didnt get it live. I got it live and I'm in Australia!





> I watched it live. :scratch: I was really hoping Adam would win.  Oh well, maybe he will do better because he's not the American Idol. My mom says he didn't win because of some pictures of him in a Play. People.


 get this everyone.....you want to hear something totally ridiculous and strange.................they were saying it was live here in California...........But I know it wasn't because I know Australia had already watched it.........Go figure...... :scratch: :help: :doh: :shocked:

Anywayz....I to ....would of liked to of seen Adam win.... they both ...will succeed and have a long successful career ahead of them ......even Allison will...........it was quite a 2 hour extravaganza they put on...... :wink: :greengrin: 
bikini girl bothered me though.....Kara.DioGuardi...... sure put in her place .......the girl in the bikini .....said ....that Kara couldn't sing......well Kara sings beautifully.....and over powered her with her pretty and strong voice..... :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That was AWESOME! When I saw Kara coming out and the look on Bikini girl's face when she realized what was going on was PRICELESS! :ROFL: GO KARA!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That was AWESOME! When I saw Kara coming out and the look on Bikini girl's face when she realized what was going on was PRICELESS! :ROFL: GO KARA!


 Crissa ....I know... it was priceless......I loved it.....Kara ......You go girl....... :wahoo:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And ugh, the winner's song was awful, awful, awful.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE KRIS ALLEN!!!!!

since the moment i first "saw him" i knew he'd win

3 years in a row i've picked the idol!!! BOOYA!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good job SDK.....for always picking the winner......you must have a good ear..... :wink: :thumb: 

I liked both finalist.....It was very hard ... the last 4 .....you really didn't want ...any to have to go home............this year they seem to of had alot of good choices....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm thrilled that Kris won! I'm still a total Danny fan though and he's the only one of the final thirteen that I'd actually buy a CD from. BUT, there were some phenomenal singers this year.


----------

